# Fertigation and Pest Control



## seeharrison (Jun 3, 2019)

Hi everyone! Long time lurker, first time poster.

I am in the process of having a residential 8 zone sprinkler system installed on my whopping .23 acre lot. :lol: A friend of mine had his yard guy "rig up" a cedar oil injection system for his sprinkler system. (photo attached) I would like to do something similar, but a bit cleaner. Ideally I would like the ability to run either fertilizer or an organic pest control product through my sprinkler system. I had a set of wires for a zone run out to where I would like to install the fertigation setup so I could hopefully somewhat automate it. I looked at products like the Pestigator, but $1,600+ seemed a bit pricey for something that could be accomplished with some good ole ingenuity and engineering. Before I go re-inventing the wheel, does anyone have a similar DIY setup or could offer some guidance? Any help would be much appreciated.

Cheers!

Christopher


----------



## seeharrison (Jun 3, 2019)

Any thoughts?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Essentially what I am trying to do over here:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=10555

Using a $15 injector i got on amazon. https://www.amazon.com/KINGSO-Irrigation-Venturi-Fertilizer-Injector/dp/B07C31XMX9

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

I run this one..

https://proproducts.com/product/feeder-systems/

Simple install simple setup. I built my own tank and mix fert and pest control in it.... Works great.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=7399&p=130612&hilit=fertigation#p130612

pics of my install.


----------



## seeharrison (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

The thing is, if you're going to do that your irrigation system uniformity has to be as near perfect as you can get it. A center pivot on a farm can be setup near perfect. Sprinkler heads in a residential system, depends a lot on who designed and tested it. All I'm saying is be careful what you apply in case areas get overdosed.


----------

